# Scam



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm always getting emails for sites wanting me to advertise pups. This morning, I clicked on a new one, out of curiosity. There was an ad for a Maltese for $150. I knew it was a scam, so I sent them an email stating I was interested. I thought the site might like to have a copy of this type scam in the files for others who come across the same thing.

Thanks for your mail.,i was just been transfer about couple of days for a missionary work in west africa. I am a Pastorial worker in the Lord house in USA but i have been posted for missionary work in west africa which my current address is: 1001 missionary road victorial island.Lagos-Nigeria. right now i am curently located in Nigeria. where am carrying out my missionary assignment and due to tight assignment i found myself i don't have much time to take good care of my puppies like i use to,and so also the environment that the puppies found them self here in Federal republic of Nigeria is too harsh.therefore have decided to give out the puppies for adoption to a good caring person that would treat my puppies with a tender care and a well family interraction.the puppy is well breed and the puppies has a current vaccination,vet exams,health certificate and 1year guarantee.the puppies has potty trained,home raise and socialized for tremendious attitude.well and excellent temparamented.the puppy has super trainability and people pleasing personality.the puppy is given a high learning a delight elegance of structure and well dewormed.the dog has A.K.C Registered all will be coming home with the puppies including Stater Kit,travel crate, an approved confortable bed also a gift from me..am offering the each puppies out for adoption at $250 only including the shipment and handling charges to your location . For Shipping Informations, This should include Your Full Names, Address, State, City, Zip Code, and Your Nearest Airport To Your Home. i will like to hear from you as soon as possible.Thanks for the interest on my puppy God bless you.
Stay blessed...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*is speechless*



> I'm always getting emails for sites wanting me to advertise pups. This morning, I clicked on a new one, out of curiosity. There was an ad for a Maltese for $150. I knew it was a scam, so I sent them an email stating I was interested. I thought the site might like to have a copy of this type scam in the files for others who come across the same thing.
> 
> Thanks for your mail.,i was just been transfer about couple of days for a missionary work in west africa. I am a Pastorial worker in the Lord house in USA but i have been posted for missionary work in west africa which my current address is: 1001 missionary road victorial island.Lagos-Nigeria. right now i am curently located in Nigeria. where am carrying out my missionary assignment and due to tight assignment i found myself i don't have much time to take good care of my puppies like i use to,and so also the environment that the puppies found them self here in Federal republic of Nigeria is too harsh.therefore have decided to give out the puppies for adoption to a good caring person that would treat my puppies with a tender care and a well family interraction.the puppy is well breed and the puppies has a current vaccination,vet exams,health certificate and 1year guarantee.the puppies has potty trained,home raise and socialized for tremendious attitude.well and excellent temparamented.the puppy has super trainability and people pleasing personality.the puppy is given a high learning a delight elegance of structure and well dewormed.the dog has A.K.C Registered all will be coming home with the puppies including Stater Kit,travel crate, an approved confortable bed also a gift from me..am offering the each puppies out for adoption at $250 only including the shipment and handling charges to your location . For Shipping Informations, This should include Your Full Names, Address, State, City, Zip Code, and Your Nearest Airport To Your Home. i will like to hear from you as soon as possible.Thanks for the interest on my puppy God bless you.
> Stay blessed...[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Their letter is soooo funny... what a bunch of bs.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Their letter is soooo funny... what a bunch of bs.[/B]



We know it's BS, but, unfortunately there are still many who fall for this type scam. Just a couple weeks ago, we had a new member post his concern for something like this. 
I thought it might stop some others from making a mistake to have a copy on SM.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=246565
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking that there are people out there who fall for stuff like this... after all... if no one "bit" then the scammers wouldn't keep doing it.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive seen a lot of these scam emails, the billing location is always nigeria too


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Have some fun with them. I emailed someone once with almost the same response.

I prentended I was really interested and then asked for AKC papers and such









Yes, I was bored that day.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I got almost the same exact email a couple of months ago. I went to
a site that had puppies for sale and this guy said he wanted to sell
his (2) puppies, a yorkie and Malt for $150.00 because he was too
busy to take care of them because of his work schedule. I knew
it was a scam, but I couldn't resist replying to his ad. I think I
posted it on here for everyone to see. It's sad that so many
people get scamed by this kind of crap. I think the FBI has
a link on their website for stuff like this.

PS. I found the FBI link.
http://www.fbi.gov/majcases/fraud/fraudschemes.htm


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank God I am a member here, or I would be waiting at some friggin airport, God knows where










Andrea`


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

There are a lot of scams going on right now. With the birth of the internet, webistes and email it has become very easy for them. The catch is the price, that is what allures people into it. Most people want a cheap dog with all the perks. If it sounds too good to be true... 

I would be very careful about buying dogs from other countries, you never know what you are getting and if you are getting something. I would buy from someone who could give you references. If they show their dog there is a way of checking if they are indeed showing. Ane there are many ways to weed the bad and fake ones out. Do your homework.

I got a call the other day from a lady who thought her puppy was out of champion parents so I asked her to give me their names and numbers and while I was on the phone I looked them up in the AKC site and they were not. She said but he must be good he is AKC registered! Well...

Please remember that being AKC registered doesn't mean that the dog is good quality. The AKC is simply a registry who keeps track of ancestors and has nothing to do with the quality of dogs. 

Please beware and do your homework.
Josy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thank God I am a member here, or I would be waiting at some friggin airport, God knows where
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'd probably be waiting there next to you LOL!!! 

We got a few of these emails when we were trying to sell some furniture online before our move. It looked so sketchy I never replied, and later found out about these scams!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've posted this before, but I kept one of these scammers going for a week once. He wanted to buy 500 Maltese from me for $1000 each. I kept telling him they were best to be carried around or to hold the furniture down. Finally, I asked what they wanted them for in their country. Ready for this? The military police as dogs to work with them. I could imagine if they took all 500 and turned them loose on a crook at the same time, they might lick him to death, but I can't see much other use for them with the police and airport security.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to say it really is a shame that here are people out there like this in the world.
If I was unknowing it would break my heart , to not get my puppy..











Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> I've posted this before, but I kept one of these scammers going for a week once. He wanted to buy 500 Maltese from me for $1000 each. I kept telling him they were best to be carried around or to hold the furniture down. Finally, I asked what they wanted them for in their country. Ready for this? The military police as dogs to work with them. I could imagine if they took all 500 and turned them loose on a crook at the same time, they might lick him to death, but I can't see much other use for them with the police and airport security.[/B]










Faye, maybe they needed them for brain work. A maltese may be smarter than their human military police.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I've posted this before, but I kept one of these scammers going for a week once. He wanted to buy 500 Maltese from me for $1000 each. I kept telling him they were best to be carried around or to hold the furniture down. Finally, I asked what they wanted them for in their country. Ready for this? The military police as dogs to work with them. I could imagine if they took all 500 and turned them loose on a crook at the same time, they might lick him to death, but I can't see much other use for them with the police and airport security.[/B]


 I am so sorry, I KNOW full well this is not a laughing matter but...










I can just so clearly see all those stupid cops letting 500 Malts go after a crook and him being licked into submission. WHAT a threat.

I also had been lead on by scammers ... several times not only for a puppy but other items online. AND my Jason's STUPID GF lost $4,000 dollars to someone on ebay in a scam like this one for a bike she thought she was buying. 

Yes, there are people that still trust and would fall prey to those horrid scammers.

Melanie


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

There are scams for buyers and there are a whole bunch for breeders too.

There is a popular one where they tell you they are interested in a puppy then they tell you they will make the arrangments and will give their assistant the money but he owes them money so they are going to give me a check for a higher amount and then I am to give the assistant the difference. So... you end up without a puppy, without a back check plus the money you paid out. A few breeders have been victims of this one.

I get the one most popular right now which is they are from another country looking for a puppy and they will send me a check and I send them the puppy. Sometimes I have fun with them and tell them I don't take checks then they want to send me a money order, I tell them I don't take those either, then they swear their check is good and I tell them cash only and they don't bother me again.

I know of someone who shipped 3 dogs out and she cashed her money order but it was bad. It didn't bounce until 2 weeks later by that time the phone number she had for them was disconnected and couldn't do anything about it.

Buyer beware...the last thing you want is to be standing at the airport waiting for a puppy that is not coming and being out of your money too. 

The biggest problem there is nothing you can do to get your money back! What the bank doesn't tell you either is that sometimes a check can bounce 2 weeks after you deposit it.
Josy


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I've posted this before, but I kept one of these scammers going for a week once. He wanted to buy 500 Maltese from me for $1000 each. I kept telling him they were best to be carried around or to hold the furniture down. Finally, I asked what they wanted them for in their country. Ready for this? The military police as dogs to work with them. I could imagine if they took all 500 and turned them loose on a crook at the same time, they might lick him to death, but I can't see much other use for them with the police and airport security.[/B]

































My husband works as airport security here and we often joke and say "take Chloe with you - she'll lick them to death and they will end up screaming......................stop, stop, I give up!!!
























It's not a laughing matter about the scamming, but Fay, thank you for the laugh about letting the 500 lose at one time, That is sooooooo funny.............. 

Im still cleaning coffee off the monitor because I was laughing so much.

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have also led a scammer on for over a week! They offered me a puppy but I knew that the picture had come off of a reputable breeder's website. I kept inquiring and asked them to send me a picture of their puppy with something with my name written on it next to the puppy so that I would know the puppy was in their possession. They sent me the same picture with a piece of paper with my name on it just on the side of the picture file. Its hard to explain, but it was quite obvious that they couldn't deliver what I was asking for. I still didn't let on and kept asking them questions. By the end they were begging me to just wire them the money. I am glad that I took a class while doing my MBA on consumer fraud but is sad that people do this because so many unsuspecting buyers out there will get ripped off by these things.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmmm, do you think people really believe that by throwing "God" into their scam it makes it more believable???? Amazing!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am amazed by the number of websites from puppy mills and brokers who advertise their Christianity to convince people they are really on the up and up!


----------

